# 2012 Guinness World Record



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

so apparently Marco Brunetti from Italy broke the record by the Chinese, 12 cans in a min with a Barnett slingshot.






http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/2000/slingshot-most-cans-hit-in-one-minute

we might see Dgui in the picture sometime soon =)


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

M_J hit 14 !!! I hope he hears from the Guiness folks soon


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Marco Brunetti will be changed to Mj soon.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

To get in the book you need to do it in front of a Guinness official i think


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats awesome!! But honestly.. DGUI could whack probably 50 cans in a minute. Anyone agree?

SMS


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

DGUI is amazing, but I dont think he has posted any videos at a distance. I would like to see him take a crack at the Qualifier competition.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Thats awesome!! But honestly.. DGUI could whack probably 50 cans in a minute. Anyone agree?
> 
> SMS


DGUI, only 50 ??? probably more with his eyes close..........kidding aside. There are few members here in the forum that can do 12 or more cans. To name a few DGUI, M_J, Beanflip.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if you have to use a commercial brand slingshot or not? If it has to be a commercial brand, count me out, im not good enough to be qualified anyway! Haha..

SMS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

No word from Guinness yet. If you pay money you get your application reviewed, if not you go on the pay-no-mind list. Oh well, I did it on video once and I'm confident I could do it for the world record folks too.
Edit : just watched the video. That dude's not even really that fast! Several of us on this forum are faster. And the only advantage of that cruddy Barnett is that the tubes snap right back for fast reloading.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

You deserve it, man! That was awesome shooting, And with practice loading, 15 is very doable for you!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I could probably set up 12 cans in a minute.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It would be super cool if our M_J became the new World record holder. What kind of money are we talking about M_J? I could see some members donating to the cause. You could bring the record to the SSF. Where it should be. 
I was hoping I could find the clip from Ace Ventura: when nature calls. Where he is shooting spit wads at the guy balancing on the pole. "He's good, but with my help, he could be the best."


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

someone get a guinness record official to the ECST ! im sure there will be records broken !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> It would be super cool if our M_J became the new World record holder. What kind of money are we talking about M_J? I could see some members donating to the cause. You could bring the record to the SSF. Where it should be.
> I was hoping I could find the clip from Ace Ventura: when nature calls. Where he is shooting spit wads at the guy balancing on the pole. "He's good, but with my help, he could be the best."


I'm pretty sure it's like $450 just to get the "Express Review ".


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just working on emptying 12 cans of beer!!!

Fwv2


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I can chop 25 cans a minute with a broomspeer!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have gotten 12 at 10 meters and I am slow compared to Dgui and a couple of others. I have heard of 18 at 10 meters that I believe, but I don't think that he will become public. -- Tex -- PS was that 9 meters that he shot at?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/set-a-record/invite-a-judge-intro/


Are you applying on behalf of a company / organisation / school?
Yes No
Would you like a Guinness World Records judge at your event (paid-for service)?
Yes No
Title:
Please Select

First Name:
Last Name:
Do you have a date in mind for your event?
Yes No
Who is sponsoring your event?
Which country do you live in?
Please Select

Your company/organisation address
City
County/State
Postcode/Zip
Telephone:
Mobile Telephone:
Email:
Which record(s) would you like to attempt (if known)?
Please provide a brief overview of your event / campaign
Where did you hear about us?

View business solutions

*About our judges*


Every Guinness World Records title is approved by an official judge.
Only an Adjudicator can determine whether a world record has been set.
Inviting a judge to an attempt carries a cost.
Our solutions for business can include the presence of a Guinness World Records Adjudicator.

Guinness World Records - Officially Amazing

Explore Records
Set a Record



You are here:
Global Home >
Contact us
 Contact Us

*Solutions for Business*

Please visit our dedicated area, and get in touch via the contact form.

*Group / Individual request to invite a Judge*

Please visit our dedicated area, and get in touch via the contact form.

*Media Enquiries*

[email protected]

*Please note:* When sending an email, be sure to include your name, media outlet, request and deadline. If you are not a member of the press and write to this address, you will not receive a response.

*Television*

[email protected]

Contact us

UK / EMEA

*Guinness World Records Ltd.*
184-192 Drummond Street
Third Floor
London NW1 3HP
United Kingdom

*T: *+44 (0)20 7891 4567

*E: *[email protected]

The Americas

*Guinness World Records NA, Inc.*
45 West 45th Street
Suite 902
New York
NY 10036
USA

*T: *+1 718 513 7270

*E: *[email protected]

Japan

Guinness World Records K.K.
Kita-Aoyama
Minato-ku
Tokyo
Japan

*T: *

*E: *[email protected]

just in case some one nead to know wher to get konektit chears leon13

ps: if its wrong of me to copy and post this hear pleas erase it i dont want to dou anny trubbel ;-)


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> DGUI is amazing, but I dont think he has posted any videos at a distance. I would like to see him take a crack at the Qualifier competition.


I have seen a dgui video hitting a row of 10 (or more?) cans at 10 meters, not a single miss and less than a minute ... it was posted here but I don't remember where ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

yes M_J is much better that the Italian guy ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It would not surprise me that MJ will accomplish 25 or 30 cans within 60 seconds. This is doable.

Go for it MJ !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's all I can do to get 20 accurate shots off in a minute!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just let me know when your going to go for it MJ I'm willing to donate to the cause. ????


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys, I've checked into the Guiness requirements in the past... and they are fairly difficult to fulfill. It's a lot more than just shooting X number of cans from 10 meters in one minute. However, the perfect venue would be at one of the slingshot tournaments like ECST or Nationals. This is the reason I quit doing this challenge, because it's very difficult for me to get away to one of these things... but it may happen in the future though...

The following comes directly from Guiness, copied and pasted directly from the PDF... and I would attach the PDF from them as well but I can't seem to figure out how to do that anymore:

MOST CANS HIT WITH A SLINGSHOT IN ONE MINUTE
DEFINITION OF RECORD

This record is for the most cans hit with a slingshot in one minute.
This record is to be attempted by an individual.

It is measured by the number of cans the contestant can hit in the given time.

GUIDELINES FOR 'MOST CANS HIT WITH A SLINGSHOT IN ONE MINUTE'

1. Only regular slingshots that can fire one shot before they have to be reloaded
are acceptable for the record.
2. The distance for the shot is 10 metres. This distance must be clearly marked on
the ground.
3. The cans should be lined up on a table on the far end of the area. The cans
must be free standing and may not be fixed to the surface in any way.
4. The contestant must stand behind the line marked on the ground.
5. After a given signal, the contestant starts shooting at the cans one by one.
6. Only cans that have been hit before the minute is up will count towards the
total.
7. Only direct hits count. If one cans falls over because it was hit by another falling
can it will not count towards the total.
8. If the contestant steps over the line the attempt is over.
9. The projectiles must be metal balls with a diameter between 0.6 and 16 mm
(0.02 to 0.63 in).
10. The size of the cans must be 330ml.
11. The distance between the cans must be at least 20 cm.
12. The cans must be lined up in a row, i.e. they must all be in a straight line, at the
specified distance apart, exactly 10 metres away from the line.

GENERAL 'MOST&#8230;IN ONE MINUTE' GUIDELINES

The name of the organisation, company or person(s) making the attempt must
be given, along with the date and place.
The event must take place in a public place or in a venue open to public
inspection.
The event is continuous. The clock does not stop.
The participant may take as many breaks as he/she wishes, but the clock must
not stop at any time for any reason.
A loud start and finish signal recognized by all participants must be used.
Two experienced timekeepers (e.g. from a local athletics club) must time the
attempt with stopwatches accurate to 0.01 seconds.

ADDITIONAL EVIDENCE

The activity you are attempting MUST BE CLEARLY VISIBLE on the video
footage as we will not be able to accept your claim. This comes from problems
we have encountered when trying to count legitimate push-ups.
Guinness World Records

MOST CANS HIT WITH A
SLINGSHOT IN ONE MINUTE
21 April 2010
The entire attempt must be filmed.
Slow motion footage of the attempt must be made available.
The camera must be focused on the attempt at all times and preferably be
static.
Failure to include the required documentation will ultimately delay the outcome
of your claim or lead to its rejection.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great info, Bill!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Cjw said:


> Just let me know when your going to go for it MJ I'm willing to donate to the cause.


Ditto!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks to me like a "cans per minute" badge is in order. :lol:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I am more than willing to throw in $10(heck even $20) towards MJ or any other shooter here that feels they can make the attempt. If the $450 price tag is correct that's only 45 people that gotta throw in, we can do it.

I imagine that the peoples at GWR need a fair amount of notice, so if someone steps up with a promise of an attempt and the ability to make it to one of the larger events(ECST or Nationals), we should start the collection and maybe get the ball rolling.

Just my thoughts, I would love to see one of you guys here with the ability get this record.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

one catch, If i'm throwin' in I have to insist that the shooter has one of those shiny type jackets on hand for pictures.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I mean, sure that Italian guy was some what good, But heck, Guinness has never met our members here on the forum..

SMS


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

No disrespect to the Italian gentleman intended. Dude got it done, and mad props to him. But, I know there are probably at least 5 folks here that could lay it down just as well.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I KNOW THAT:

MJ can do it

Darrell can do it

BIll Hays can do it and I also know of the guy Tex is talking about and he can do it.

And if they are Gallon jugs-I CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my only question, concern really, is what does guinness mean by " regular " slingshot ? does that mean only commercial slingshots of wire or wrist support ? or does it have to be your basic hand held Y shooter ? will they accept MJ's catapault as a "regular" slingshot ? id like that approval first from guinness on which "regular" slingshot can be used/approved. either way , MJ, do it man ! id also give $10 ! so far thats about 3 of us.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> my only question, concern really, is what does guinness mean by " regular " slingshot ? does that mean only commercial slingshots of wire or wrist support ? or does it have to be your basic hand held Y shooter ? will they accept MJ's catapault as a "regular" slingshot ? id like that approval first from guinness on which "regular" slingshot can be used/approved. either way , MJ, do it man ! id also give $10 ! so far thats about 3 of us.


 Thats what im wondering about. Does it have to be a commercial slingshot?

SMS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks to me like they just mean it can't shoot more than one shot at a time.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope so..

SMS


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah ... I think a number of Jedi Catapultists at this forum can easily take the record. As already mentioned, MJ, Mr. Bill Hays, Dgui, and others that I may not be aware of. $450. fee does not seem that much, but that is for them to maybe only consider and no guarantee? Guinness of course has self-interest in promoting themselves and they may be more inclined if event were televised, such as maybe local news media also being there. It seems if such Slingshot Giunness event held in USA, it could be held at local public events such as a county/state fairs or similar??

Found this Dgui video from last year. Similar to Guinness slingshot record guidelines ... distance at 10 meters (33 ft), shooting 10 cans, 10 hits, in about 38 seconds with a PFS!






Whether Dgui, Bill Hays, MJ .... we could use a new 'Rufus Hussey' to promote the positive aspects of the slingshot marksmanship sport and a USA Guinness record might help in marketing so general public more aware of and give the slingshot sport more recognition similar to Archery!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just think of the recognition and free advertising the manufacturer could get if their slingshot took out the world record.

At this point $450 is pocket change.

SPS - World Record Holder Slingshot - New World Record Edition $199


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> NightKnight said:
> 
> 
> > DGUI is amazing, but I dont think he has posted any videos at a distance. I would like to see him take a crack at the Qualifier competition.
> ...


Shot this video when Ray had made his magnetic pouches available so this is an older video. Would have to upgrade myself for a better video. I just like to shoot but here is the video anyways. I think others out there can do better than this. The Frame I am shooting with is The FlatTop Shooter which is a Fast Frame.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think there is much more to the event than 450 dollars. You may have to put up much more than that to secure the event.

But if there is a one or two million dollar pay off you can count me in I need the money. LOL!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

If it was set up at a tourney could multiple people attempt ? I bet it would be $450 each. 

I would pledge $20 toward any SSF members attempt whose skill was proven. Like Bill, M_J, or Darrel.

And who is this mystery Texan Flatband?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in......pledge $20.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

He's not a Texan Bean. He had been one of the fastest and most accurate getting off 18 in a minute. I do believe Bill is talking about the legend Mr.Blue Skeen! Another extremely fast shooter is Kent Shepard. He can probably get off more shots in a minute then anyone I know but not with the accuracy of Blue.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

If I had to send one person to try to break this record it would be Darrell. Not to take anything away from MJ and Bill Hays, but Darrell is all natural instinct and all speed at least from what I've seen.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> If it was set up at a tourney could multiple people attempt ? I bet it would be $450 each.
> 
> I would pledge $20 toward any SSF members attempt whose skill was proven. Like Bill, M_J, or Darrel.
> 
> And who is this mystery Texan Flatband?


Beanflip - according to your recent videos, by the way youve been improving, im sure you could be a threat this year, and take it next year.

if this is not attempted this year, then it has to be attempted next year at either tourney.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > If it was set up at a tourney could multiple people attempt ? I bet it would be $450 each.
> ...


Cans have been getting bigger!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> If it was set up at a tourney could multiple people attempt ? I bet it would be $450 each.
> 
> I would pledge $20 toward any SSF members attempt whose skill was proven. Like Bill, M_J, or Darrel.
> 
> And who is this mystery Texan Flatband?


I am only guessing ... I do not think it is $450. for each?? I think that is a fee just for the Guinness people to consider your request? Dgui is correct though ... there is definitely added costs in the logistics of setting-up the event. I think, Guinness only sends their official representative to document the record. From past general Guinness events (not just slingshots), there seems to be variety in the stage presentation. Sometimes they are presented on television programs as shown in the video below. I only mentioned State/County fairs as a possibility where there is also a crowd and where media can video record. I see that Flatband is experienced at slingshot tournament organizing, connections, and such!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

$450 is just the cost to have your application reviewed urgently. Free applications take weeks rather than days.

From what I've read, anyone could produce a quality video of them attempting the record with all appropriate criteria clearly adhered to and they would be awarded the record if it passed the free application assessment. There are "how-to" tutorials on the application process around the webz.

The possible (but not compulsory) costs are for urgent assessment, business sponsorship deals and flying a judge out for on-the-spot adjudication.

I say we start a badge contest to the exact spec laid out in Bill's post: 10m range, 20cm spacing, standard cans, appropriate video coverage etc. Anyone who breaks the record could then be submitted to Guinness with witnesses etc. All the rigmarole with timers etc probably means it's best done at a tournament, but there's nothing stopping any of us from giving it a go on Youtube.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

well, Darrel did 10 in 38 seconds, at that rate in a minute he could reach 15 and I guess that with a little training most probably even more ... so that guiness record is just a administrative issue to fulfill ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"$450 is just the cost to have your application reviewed urgently"

Translation for the Naive is as follows.

"Bribe".

But if anyone wants in? I'm good for $20.00


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> "$450 is just the cost to have your application reviewed urgently"
> Translation for the Naive is as follows.
> "Bribe".


That was my exact thought on the matter.
I wouldn't give it to them even (really especially) if it was donated money.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

MJ if you want to be famous with Guiness you will have to dig deep I mean in your pocket. But we on the forum know that your skills are at Top Level. 14 in a minute is difficult to obtain by most of us. But if you should go for it I will send what I can to help get your name in the Book.
Dgui


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

The money is completely unnecessary. Their website says in several different places that it only takes 4-6 weeks to assess "free" record attempts. Granted you CAREFULLY FOLLOW ALL of their guidelines.

"Guinness World Records receive over 60,000 record applications a year - more than 1,000 applications every week.

Due to the volume of applications we receive, it takes us between 4 and 6 weeks to process your application.

However, if you need an answer quicker than this, we offer a premium processing service called Fast Track."

"Our free record application service takes four to six weeks. The entire process - from your first application to the delivery of an official Guinness World Records certificate when a record is achieved - is offered without charge."

If they don't respond within that time frame... It is likely due to you improperly presenting your record attempt.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

BC is correct in this statement: If they don't respond within that time frame... It is likely due to you improperly presenting your record attempt.

The delivery has to be without question totally professional. Perhaps two cameras and some verifiable witnesses. All detail has to be considered.

Perhaps at a meet this can be set up for MJ to do his stuff and have like 3 tries at it and break the record. If this happens at a meet then Guiness cannot ignore this.

Just a thought.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

if my calculations are correct am approximately 21 can spread at 20 cm apart, would have a line of cans about 14 feet long. If the distance is intended to be exactly 10 meters, does the shooter have to walk down the line with every shot to make it so?

Are magnetic pouches allowed?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

why not start a badge contest on the forum to motivate involvement and act as "training?" Then everyone on the forum can appreciate the skills of those competing and financial sponsorship, if necessary, will be a natural outgrowth.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

generic said:


> why not start a badge contest on the forum to motivate involvement and act as "training?" Then everyone on the forum can appreciate the skills of those competing and financial sponsorship, if necessary, will be a natural outgrowth.


+1!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Arturito said:


> NightKnight said:
> 
> 
> > DGUI is amazing, but I dont think he has posted any videos at a distance. I would like to see him take a crack at the Qualifier competition.
> ...


This is some fun shooting if a fellow could stretch it out to 33 feet and be accurate . Rapid Fire 10 shots under 19 seconds.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

is there a height requirement for the targets ? empty or full cans or does it matter ? i say that someone should attempt it at the ECST. just film every little thing from the measuring of the distance from targets, to the distance between targets. maybe 2 or 3 angles. and just send it in to see what happens. and for sure post it on youtube. just dont forget to get a stopwatch in the frame while the attempt is being made. what would it hurt? he!! send in one from everyone at the ECST , ha. my pledge of $10 still stands.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Imperial said:


> is there a height requirement for the targets ? empty or full cans or does it matter ? i say that someone should attempt it at the ECST. just film every little thing from the measuring of the distance from targets, to the distance between targets. maybe 2 or 3 angles. and just send it in to see what happens. and for sure post it on youtube. just dont forget to get a stopwatch in the frame while the attempt is being made. what would it hurt? he!! send in one from everyone at the ECST , ha. my pledge of $10 still stands.


Thats a good plan, someone should attempt it at the ECST. And I want to see some video.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Imperial said:


> is there a height requirement for the targets ? empty or full cans or does it matter ? i say that someone should attempt it at the ECST. just film every little thing from the measuring of the distance from targets, to the distance between targets. maybe 2 or 3 angles. and just send it in to see what happens. and for sure post it on youtube. just dont forget to get a stopwatch in the frame while the attempt is being made. what would it hurt? he!! send in one from everyone at the ECST , ha. my pledge of $10 still stands.


Both video examples posted in this thread show different heights for can targets and also cans full of liquid, but the Guinness guidelines doesn't mention that. With the Italian record holder, the target height about 2-1/2 to 3 feet? The other earlier Asian record holder, the can targets appear to be at least 4 feet height or a little more? It appears Guinness maybe not as strict about height. Any submission to Guinness or if you are in training should maybe have similar target setup in videos. As Darryl says, the submission nicely presented particularly showing details (on the video) meeting Guinness guidelines. Also, in the submission, if it exceeds the world record, maybe that might grab their attention? It might look better if submission under the Slingshot Forum banner/letterhead as the organization. So perhaps the $450. maybe not absolutely necessarily. That is just beginning though, if they accept submission, then costs associated in setting up the Guinness event in public venue, and any other expenses... but that bridge can be crossed later


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > is there a height requirement for the targets ? empty or full cans or does it matter ? i say that someone should attempt it at the ECST. just film every little thing from the measuring of the distance from targets, to the distance between targets. maybe 2 or 3 angles. and just send it in to see what happens. and for sure post it on youtube. just dont forget to get a stopwatch in the frame while the attempt is being made. what would it hurt? he!! send in one from everyone at the ECST , ha. my pledge of $10 still stands.
> ...


Yes Indeed.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

i have to say my first thought when i heard world record was Bill Hayes.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > is there a height requirement for the targets ? empty or full cans or does it matter ? i say that someone should attempt it at the ECST. just film every little thing from the measuring of the distance from targets, to the distance between targets. maybe 2 or 3 angles. and just send it in to see what happens. and for sure post it on youtube. just dont forget to get a stopwatch in the frame while the attempt is being made. what would it hurt? he!! send in one from everyone at the ECST , ha. my pledge of $10 still stands.
> ...


if thats the case with the heights, then mj can set a record for cans off the ground and dgui can set a record for cans on the ground, either way, both will need about a 30 pack worth of cans to shoot at. ( ooh i just thought of another record, the most cans in a minute with the less ammo :blink: . iv officially gone off topic a bit of sorts now.) aaron should just make mj a ssf logo shirt for him to wear in the video, especially if we all are going to pool our money together to help out, he can just donate a ssf t-shirt instead of money.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd buy an embroidered t-shirt for the event, no problem!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm totally down to give this a shot at the ECST, I hope others will have a go at it as well. We have most of three days there, I'm sure we can make time for a few record attempts!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

M.J said:


> I'm totally down to give this a shot at the ECST, I hope others will have a go at it as well. We have most of three days there, I'm sure we can make time for a few record attempts!


CONFIRMATION of an attempt !?!? if it is , flatband could be videoing a possible record attempt this year ! everyone at ECST- take your video recorders ! history is destined to be made at ecst 2013.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

In video of Asian winner of past slingshot record, there were 2 contestants at that televised Guinness event. One shooting with a natural slingshot and other using dankung. If this Guinness submission progresses forward, perhaps Guinness can provide details regarding multiple contestants? This would ensure one of the participants would break the record ! . At ECST, whether MJ or anyone else who wants to give it a shot, those documented videos could be posted on Youtube, and in the submission process, links to videos provided to Guinness. For those who cannot attend ECST, they can record their own videos following Guinness guidelines. You reading this Dgui and Mr Bill Hays?! Their videos links could be included in same submission as the ECST videos, to Guinness. Just brainstorming ideas ... possibilities


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there any other slingshot record to beat? Mid air targets, farthest shot with a slingshot, moving targets, etc?

SMS


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> In video of Asian winner of past slingshot record, there were 2 contestants at that televised Guinness event. One shooting with a natural slingshot and other using dankung. If this Guinness submission progresses forward, perhaps Guinness can provide details regarding multiple contestants? This would ensure one of the participants would break the record ! . At ECST, whether MJ or anyone else who wants to give it a shot, those documented videos could be posted on Youtube, and in the submission process, links to videos provided to Guinness. For those who cannot attend ECST, they can record their own videos following Guinness guidelines. You reading this Dgui and Mr Bill Hays?! Their videos links could be included in same submission as the ECST videos, to Guinness. Just brainstorming ideas ... possibilities


If it were possible to be in a better place I would at the least give it a go on video. Participation is not likely to happen at this time but I do apppreciate the mention.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Is there any other slingshot record to beat? Mid air targets, farthest shot with a slingshot, moving targets, etc?
> 
> SMS


i believe chief a.j. still has the guinness world record for hand tossed 8" target aerials, he hit 1,415 out of 1,500. paintballs were his ammo. this can be broken, just a matter of stamina in the arms. i dont know if there was a time limit. (im sure someone will have better information on the overall aspect of this record).


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Imperial said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any other slingshot record to beat? Mid air targets, farthest shot with a slingshot, moving targets, etc?
> ...


That would take a few days, I think.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dgui said:


> That would take a few days, I think.


hmm, i dont think so, i believe he accomplished it during a 2 day event. im sure he had some breaks in between a certain number of shots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would have to do it from a recliner.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

hmmm. Should I dig out some 2x4s and make a double shelf for 20 cans to sit on with marked areas so that they can easily and quickly be set up with a spacing of 20cm between all cans? Do you think a double row would be an issue for GWR? This could be brought to the ECST. I think for an attempt to be official two time keepers need to be present anyone have official time keeping experience, I know it's not rocket science, but I believe they specified a preference for local athletic coaches or something of the sort. And a timer with clear audible start and stop


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It sounds like they all need to be on the same plane, not in a double-stack, which is one of the reasons my video didn't qualify.

If you're somebody wants to bring 2x4s and sawhorses I'll bring a couple garbage bags full of cans :thumbsup:


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

FWV2 said:


> I'm just working on emptying 12 cans of beer!!!
> 
> Fwv2


I'm with you!

Eric


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Watch again and look closely! There is something wrong with the timer. It runs way too fast!






The 1st attempt of contestant 1 (Video starting time: 3:45 min): My measurement with the stop watch was ~45 seconds - He hit 7 cans

The 1st attempt of contestant 2 (Video starting time: 5:10 min): My measurement with the stop watch was ~49 seconds - He hit 10 cans

The 2nd attempt of contestant 1 (Video starting time: 6:47 min): My measurement with the stop watch was ~42 seconds- He hit 5 cans

The 2nd attempt of contestant 2 (Video starting time: 7:58 min): My measurement with the stop watch was ~52 seconds - He hit 9 cans

There were several cuts in the TV footage too. But the timer runs consistently. I also measured the record of Marco Brunetti and recorded ~60 seconds which is fine. Don't know if I am missing something but it seems kinda weird to me. They are either messing with the TV audience or with the contestants. Both would be a shame if so.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)




----------

